# Optimal skewb scrambler needed (in Javascript)



## molarmanful (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey guys,
I need an optimal skewb scrambler (function or plugin - Lucas Garron, this would be a nice time to add skewb to Mark 2) written in Javascript, or at least how to write one. I'll be implementing the scrambler in MinimalisTimer. Thanks!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 30, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Hey guys,
> I need an optimal skewb scrambler (function or plugin - Lucas Garron, this would be a nice time to add skewb to Mark 2) written in Javascript, or at least how to write one. I'll be implementing the scrambler in MinimalisTimer. Thanks!



See [URL="https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52899-MinimalisTimer-released!&p=1078246&viewfull=1#post1078246]my preivous answer[/URL]. ;-)

I abandoned Mark 2 once it became clear that TNoodle would be able to do 4x4x4 random-state scrambles (but browser JS wouldn't be able to support it soon). Feel free to track down Shuang Chen and the Skewb code and make a pull request for jsss.


----------



## molarmanful (May 1, 2015)

Oh yeah... I did find the optimal skewb solver function in qqTimer's source code awhile back, but it threw an error when used (something to do with a qqTimer-specific variable?). Besides, it was minified, so I couldn't follow the code. I'll figure something out, though...


----------

